# Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Würger Design Analysis



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

A captured Fw-190 was tested at Wright Field. While it was there, it provided the basis for a Design Analysis article in the October, 1944 issue of _Aviation_ magazine


----------

